# [SOLVED] [Xorg] Problemi con ati-drivers

## Spiros

Ovvero sempre i soliti problemi...

Ho una scheda grafica Mobility Radeon X2300 che non è più supportata dai driver ati per le distribuzioni più recenti di febbraio 2009 (almeno così ho capito sul forum di Ubuntu; se qualcuno ci ha capito qualcosa di più può spiegarmelo per favore?). Allora ho deciso di provare con Gentoo.

Spiego il problema: sono all'installazione di Xorg; per una volta ho deciso di smascherare lo schascherabile subito, in modo da non avere problemi in seguito aggiornando. Quindi ho installato xorg-x11-7.4, mettendo xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 (non me la sono sentita di mettere una delle versioni 1.6.* hardmasked). Smascherando gli ati-drivewrs-5.593, questi vengono selezionati per l'installazione. Nessunissima sorpresa, quando l'installazione degli ati-drivers non funziona. È così che scopro (me lo dice direttamente il log) che questi ati-drivers non sono ancora compatibili con il kernel 2.6.29 (quello che ho io è gentoo-2.6.29-r5). Comunque mi dice di andare a vedere il bug #264021 (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264021); vado lì e seguo le istruzioni del commento numero 2, cioè scarico i drivers ufficiali, la patch, applico la patch e installo. Quasi tutto bene: alla fine dell'installazione pseudo-grafica il programma di installazione crasha... Ma i drivers vengono installati (in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules).

Ora, io do startx e appare un meraviglioso schermo nero come la pece (cioè spento, non colorato di nero) e io non posso fare niente. Vado (dopo un reboot) a vedere il log, che ora "greppo" (per il resto niente di molto importante, mi pare):

```

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to initialize ASIC in kernel.

(EE) fglrx(0): [FB] Can not get FB MC address range.

(EE) fglrx(0): Output LCD enabled but has no modes

(EE) fglrx(0): Display Infrastructure Failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

Per il modulo freetype, che cosa devo fare? Io ho emerso media-libs/freetype, ma non so se ho fatto bene, perché non è cambiato niente.

Per il resto, come si vede, i problemi sono degli ati-drivers. Io ho cercato nella configurazione del kernel qualcosa che contenga ASIC, ed ho trovato MDF_ASIC3, che sarebbe il "Support for Compaq ASIC3". Visto che io ho un Compaq, potrebbe anche aver senso. Ma non riesco ad attivarlo, perché non lo trovo (dovrebbe essere sotto Device drivers --> Multifunction device drivers, ma non c'è neanche se attivo le dipendenze).

Comunque a questo punto non so che cosa fare. Suggerimenti? Allego lo Xorg.conf, che usavo già qualche tempo fa (qualche mese) con una gentoo.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"                                         

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection                                                        

    Load        "freetype"   

    Load       "glx"       

    Load       "dri"       

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

        Option  "Damage"        "Enable"

EndSection                              

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"      

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "ch"   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Option      "Protocol"      "PS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "SHMconfig"     "on"             

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"        

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"                

    Option      "BottomEdge"    "4300"           

EndSection                                       

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5, 35.15, 35.5

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"     

    BoardName   "Unknown"     

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Generic VESA compatible"

    Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection                                   

Section "Screen"                                                         

    Identifier  "Screen 1"                                               

    Device      "Generic VESA compatible"                                

    Monitor     "My Monitor"                                             

    DefaultDepth 24                                                      

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8   

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0                                       

        Virtual     1600 1280                                 

    EndSubsection                                             

    Subsection "Display"                                      

        Depth       16                                        

        Modes       "1400x1050"                               

        ViewPort    0 0                                       

    EndSubsection                                             

    Subsection "Display"                                      

        Depth       24                                        

        Modes       "1400x1050"                               

        ViewPort    0 0                                       

    EndSubsection                                             

EndSection                                                    

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

-- SOLUZIONE --

Aggiornare a xorg-server-1.6.2-r1.

----------

## bandreabis

Perchè smascherare versioni?

Hai provato con le versioni stabili e senza parchare nulla?

E poi ora X usa hal (ma volendo anche no) per configurarsi.

----------

## Spiros

Dici per le versioni degli ati-drivers? Perché con i drivers che attualmente sono dichiarati stabili, la mia scheda singhiozzava, mentre con drivers più recenti sembrava andare meglio.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> Dici per le versioni degli ati-drivers? Perché con i drivers che attualmente sono dichiarati stabili, la mia scheda singhiozzava, mentre con drivers più recenti sembrava andare meglio.

 

Intendevo gli altri unmask, xorg-x11, xorg-server.

Hai provato i drivers open?

----------

## Spiros

Ce li ho già adesso i drivers open e ti assicuro che non vanno sulla mia scheda. Con i radeon se attivo il compositing il sistema freeza in pochi secondi e ci sono problemi di visualizzazione di vario genere. Con i radeonhd ancora non c'è alcun supporto al compositing e non posso vedere alcun video.

xorg-server non l'ho smascherato, ho la versione 1.5.3-r6 che è stabile.

Io i drivers fglrx li ho sempre avuti e sono sempre andati bene (o quasi). Vorrei mettere quelli.

EDIT: ok. In nome della politica open-source non appena ho un attimo di tempo provo con i drivers open anche su Gentoo, incrociando le dita.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa... se la tua scheda non è più supportata piuttosto che andare su versioni più recenti (che non supportano la tua scheda a quanto dici) non avrebbe più logica mettere una versione più datata del pacchetto che supporti la tua scheda? In gentoo, rispetto a ubuntu puoi scegliere la versione di alcuni pacchetti e non sempre avere l'ultima versione è la cosa migliore.

----------

## Spiros

Forse sono stato confusionario...

I drivers fglrx mi sono sempre andati bene. Finché la ATI, non ho capito perché o come, ha deciso che da Febbraio 2009 i suoi drivers non supportano più la maggior parte delle sue schede sulle nuove distribuzioni. Ad ogni modo questo non dovrebbe dare problemi a Gentoo, se non che (vedi il changelog e questa discussione) le ultime versioni dei drivers (quelle che poi funzionano meglio per la mia scheda) non supportano il kernel 2.6.29, di cui io avrei bisogno per il supporto a EXT4.

I drivers open radeon e radeonhd li ho provati entrambi su Ubuntu e non vanno proprio alla grande. Radeon se la cavicchiava ancora ancora, ma il compositing era molto molto instabile, radeonhd ha parecchi problemi.

Ora sono deciso a provare i radeon anche su Gentoo. Se funzionano, molto bene; sarà anche una vittoria per l'open source. Altrimenti, tornerò agli ati di qualche versione fa, poco performanti, ma bene o male funzionanti. Se qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere i problemi che ho presentato, forse riuscirò a sistemare gli fglrx più recenti.

----------

## Ic3M4n

semplice... con i driver closed non puoi mai avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena, almeno che non prendi la moglie ubriaca e la infili nella botte.

con i driver della ati la soluzione migliore, per me, è sempre stata kernel stabile e driver ati in testing. se ti serve per forza il supporto ad ext4 (perchè poi?) mi sa che per un mesetto di devi accontentare dei driver open.

----------

## Spiros

Ok, ho notato che io sono, come spesso accade, poco aggiornato.

I drivers open radeon ora supportano la mia scheda, e a quanto pare anche abbastanza bene, quindi è ora di levarmi di dosso questa rabaccia closed-source (scherzi a parte, i drivers ati non mi sembrano male, ma ci sono spesso problemi vuoi di compatibilità, vuoi di altro genere).

Ora, io ho cambiato VIDEO_CARDS nel make.conf, mettendo radeon ed ho ri-emerso xorg-server, che a sua volta ha installato xf86-video-ati. Ho seguito questa guida, aggiungendo un paio di moduli al kernel. Io sono abituato a compilare tutto dentro il kernel invece che come moduli, dimodoché è già tutto inserito e non devo "modprobare" niente; ma se ci fossero controindicazioni, potrei benissimo modilarizzare, anche se non credo che ci sarebbero risultati differenti. Infine ho aggiornato lo xorg.conf.

Ora succede questo: il compositing funziona (gli effetti di kwin vengono abilitati, per esempio), ma il dri no. È una situazione un po' strana, nmon mi era mai capitata. Come risultato il compositing c'è, ma tutto va lentissimamente. Vi posto parte del risultato di glxinfo:

```

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.4

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.4

```

E ora vi posto gli errori trovati nel log di Xorg:

```

root ~ # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "PS/2 Generic Mouse"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

```

Non riesco bene a capire, ma mi sembra che non c'entrino nulla con il dri. Credo che si tratti del fatto che ho messo nello xorg.conf delle sezioni per mouse e tastiera anche se non ce n'era bisogno.

Ad ogni modo nulla nel log parla del dri se non per dire che viene caricato correttamente.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea? Grazie mille.

----------

## Onip

prova a cancellare gli ati-drivers (emerge -C) se non l'hai già fatto. e a riemergere sia media-libs/mesa sia x11-base/xorg-server: gli ati-drivers sovrascrivono alcuni file di questi pacchetti (ora non ricordo di preciso quale).

Ah, anche 

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

 prima di tutto.

----------

## Spiros

Tutto ciò che mi dici io l'ha già fatto.

Alcuni dei problemi che avevo se ne sono andati quando ho riemerso mesa, ma ora la situazione è quella che ho descritto.

----------

## Spiros

Ho risolto!

Per la soluzione vedere qui, oppure sul mio blog.

----------

